# Clean Glass Forever!



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my invention to make cleaning your tanks a lot easier and way less invasive to the inhabitants. I made the first version over a year ago, but I am finally giving my idea away after multiple failed attempts at selling it. Oh well :S


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the idea ! Good job, I do have a few glass cleaners and im sure this would be ALOT better with actually clearing away the water


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd buy one! You should see if you can sell that idea to ZooMed!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i had the same idea but it never got past just an idea haha. im definitely going to try this sometime soon. thanks for sharing grimm


----------



## Glasious (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd buy one! And I'm in Edmonton, so I could get one from you easily!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL these things really are trial and error! The one I made in the video sticks way to much and falls when moved. I think 0.5mm is about how much of the squeegee needs to be above the velcro. Damn! Good thing it doesnt take very long to detach and re-silicone in place.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'd buy several...


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Nice, I use these on my aquariums. Makes sense to build one for a viv. Well done.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That's great! I wonder if a old windshield wiper would work?


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd buy one. Great job!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Grimm!! your videos are always very helpful to me!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

FIT BMX said:


> That's great! I wonder if a old windshield wiper would work?


Sorry I didnt reply sooner. I think they would work just as well. I think the absolute best option would be a teflon style wiper blade. Something super smooth and low friction. I went with a 1$ squeegee to keep costs down. The large magnetic cleaner is 40$, so its quite pricey if you buy name brand stuff.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I would probably use some old junk magnet, and old wiper blade. But it wouldn't work, and it would be a big wast of time. But I'm just really cheap!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

kick ass!!!

james


----------



## HaltIAmReptar (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this video! Testing it out for myself right now.


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

This was a great idea, thanks GRIMM! I'll be making mine this weekend!


----------



## SirMitchel (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool idea. Sorry you weren't able to sell it.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

They have the same thing for Salt Water Aquariums, how were you advertising this item? I bet you could sale it just would have to get the right target audience.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I've made several of these very similarly in the past. They work great.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I made 5 of these about a month ago for my vivs. I got old windshield wipers for free from Wal-Mart and sterilized them. Yeah, I'm cheap too...I prefer "thrifty". Hot glued them to the less expensive magnets. They work pretty well on the smaller tanks. I had use one of the larger/stronger magnets for my 150.

I remembered reading about this in the past, but couldn't remember where on here that I read it. Thanks Justin!

-Chris


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice video editing too....
(it's not as easy as it looks)

I'll have to try to make a few of these!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I also want one. Saw the video a few weeks back didn't know they were for sale!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

And Wu Tang Forever, too!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy cr*p, talk about bringing a thread back from the dead quickly.

Glad you guys found this useful. I actually dont even use my large magnet anymore just because I have 3 sides to clean. It is just to much of a hassle to transfer from one to the other, and I dont want to buy/make 2 more either. Still great for single sided tanks though!


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Using acrylic sheeting, silicone, old wiper blades, some high powered neodymium magnets, spray foam, and a few other cosmetic materials, I have created a great vivarium glass cleaning squeegee that is disguised as a rock. I have had an idea to do this for a while but, your video was my inspiration.


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

ameratsnake said:


> Using acrylic sheeting, silicone, old wiper blades, some high powered neodymium magnets, spray foam, and a few other cosmetic materials, I have created a great vivarium glass cleaning squeegee that is disguised as a rock. I have had an idea to do this for a while but, your video was my inspiration.


We wanna see it!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Pics (or video) or it didn't happen!! 

Sounds like an awesome design, I think we would all appreciate some pics of your invention  

John


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's some pics.


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Most of the materials are left overs from previous vivarium builds. Total cost was about $15.


----------

